# Estimation Toaster magneto-optique



## cassien (19 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

Je me tâte à mettre en vente une pièce assez rare.

Il s'agit donc d'un lecteur magneto-optique scsi, design Starck tout métal.

Numéros figurants sous l'appareil : SM0600 - S/N : 305120

Je ne trouve aucune information, j'en appelle donc à vos connaissances, qu'y a-t-il à savoir sur cette belle bête, quelle serait sa côte ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## cassien (19 Mars 2020)

Je viens de trouver un disque dur avec un boitier du même type, le NA (k1), qui est exposé au centre pompidou : https://www.centrepompidou.fr/cpv/resource/cpg8nzy/rKxrbpd

Mais pas plus d'info sur le magneto-optique ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2020)

Vu qu'il est quasiment impossible de trouver les disques qui vont avec, à mon avis, ça vaut le prix d'un presse-papier !


----------



## cassien (24 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ton retour.

En fait ces disques sont encore commercialisés, pour 10€ pièce : 









						Disque Optique Magnétique - Magneto Optical Disk - SONY EDM-1200C  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Disque Optique Magnétique - Magneto Optical Disk - SONY EDM-1200C sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## dandu (24 Mars 2020)

Y a peu de chances, vu l'âge, que ce soit des cartouches de 1,2 Go.

Mais sinon, le produit est joli en tout cas !


----------



## cassien (25 Mars 2020)

J'en ai une dizaine sous la main qui sont de l'époque, c'est bien du 512Bytes par secteur et 590MB par face. 

C'était vraiment avancé comme technologie en son temps.


----------



## dandu (25 Mars 2020)

Marrant, ils indiquent pas la capacité par face (et j'avais pas vu que c'était des 5,25, ce qui explique la capacité)

Mes lecteurs MO, c'est des 3,5 pouces plus récents, mais seulement 230 Mo


----------



## cassien (25 Mars 2020)

Oui, c'est des grosses cartouches 

Pour tout dire, j'ai récupéré ça de mon père qui travaillait dans l'industrie graphique avant le tout numérique. En y repensant c'était assez dingue le nombre de supports de stockage qui existaient à l'époque. J'en oublie, mais pèle-mêle : floppy, cd, zip, dat, mo, syquest ...


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Oui, c'est des grosses cartouches
> 
> Pour tout dire, j'ai récupéré ça de mon père qui travaillait dans l'industrie graphique avant le tout numérique. En y repensant c'était assez dingue le nombre de supports de stockage qui existaient à l'époque. J'en oublie, mais pèle-mêle : floppy, cd, zip, dat, mo, syquest ...




Ça date de 91 à peu près les toaster de Starck chez D2 Électronique.

Les disques magneto-optiques en 5” 1/4 étaient tous double face contrairement au 3” 1/2. 

Le premier a en mettre en standard dans un ordi c’est Jobs je crois, sur la première station Next (en 3” 1/2 256mo) vers 88.

Donc un disque 5” 1/4 de 590mo par face c’est pas étonnant en 91...


----------



## cassien (26 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça date de 91 à peu près les toaster de Starck chez D2 Électronique.



Merci pour cette info, j'aurais situé ça un peu plus tard, mais ça me parait bien coller avec les débuts de la pao.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Merci pour cette info, j'aurais situé ça un peu plus tard, mais ça me parait bien coller avec les débuts de la pao.



Autant pour moi, c'est 1992, pas 91. Il avait même remporté le trophée SVM Mac dans sa catégorie cette année là.

L'encart publicitaire de D2 dans SVM Mac de Mai 92 :





C'est drôle, sur l'encart, le lecteur de MO est inversé par rapport à ta photo ;-)


----------



## cassien (26 Mars 2020)

Wah, trop sympa ce que tu as déniché ! Tu as trouvé ça où sans indiscrétion ? 

Effectivement, les boutons sont inversés sur la brochure, un ektachrome scanné à l'envers sûrement


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Wah, trop sympa ce que tu as déniché ! Tu as trouvé ça où sans indiscrétion ?
> 
> Effectivement, les boutons sont inversés sur la brochure, un ektachrome scanné à l'envers sûrement



Je les trouvé dans SVM Mac n° 29 de Mai 92 ;-) Un encart publicitaire, une double page cartonnée repliée.
Je dois avoir tous les SVM Mac depuis le numéro 1, ça me fait de la lecture pour les longues soirées d'hiver de confinement ;-)


----------



## cassien (27 Mars 2020)

Énorme ! J'en ais seulement quelques uns de l'époque, avec des Univers Mac, que je préférais d'ailleurs, et les CD.

Je les ressors tous les dix ans environ, avec un brin de nostalgie pour la magie que je ressentais à l'époque pour l'informatique ... 

On était que deux à avoir des macs à la maison dans le collège ou j'allais, on s'échangeait des disquettes.

Récemment j'avais failli les mettre à la déchetterie par inadvertance avec une autre pile de revues, ma femme a tiré la tronche quand j'ai remis le carton dans la voiture


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2020)

Ah ! Moi, j'ai gardé le carton de mon premier iMac G4, celui que ma femme m'avait offert pour mes 50 ans. Aujourd'hui, il est rempli d'Univers Mac, de SVM Mac, et des 50 ou 60 premiers numéros de la revue "À Vos Mac" où il m'arrivait d'ailleurs d'écrire  occasionnellement ! 

Bon, gpbonneau, merci pour l'idée, je vais ressortir tout ça, ça tombe bien, j'ai presque fini le dernier bouquin qu'il me reste !


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Énorme ! J'en ais seulement quelques uns de l'époque, avec des Univers Mac, que je préférais d'ailleurs, et les CD.
> 
> Je les ressors tous les dix ans environ, avec un brin de nostalgie pour la magie que je ressentais à l'époque pour l'informatique ...
> 
> ...



SVM Mac, Univers Mac, Golden, À vos Mac... faut que je les range, mais il ne doit pas en manquer beaucoup...
J'en ai déjà pas mal rangé.


----------



## cassien (27 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'en ai déjà pas mal rangé.



Aha, génial, je ne pensais pas tomber sur des fondus aussi sévèrement piqués de la pomme multicolore !

J'ai quelques vieilleries aussi, mais pas autant ... et ça fait trop longtemps que je ne m'en suis pas occupé, certains ne s'allument plus.

IIsi, Centris 650, LC (x2), 6100/66, imac g3, G4 450, macbook core, imac core.

Des accessoires traînent ici ou là, une affiche publicitaire de l'ipod, le libé du 07/10/2011


----------



## cassien (28 Mars 2020)

Ah, j'ai continué les recherches et en voici un qui a du être proposé aux enchères : https://www.ivoire-france.com/chartres/fr/lot-2328-51817-828_disque_dur_apollo_1992_designer_phil

Mais j'ignore de quand date cette page ...


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mars 2020)

Franchement, je préfère le petit modèle avec son oeil de serpent ;-)
LaCie/d2, ils ont sorti ça aussi plus récemment avec Starck :


----------



## cassien (28 Mars 2020)

Yep, je l'ai, avec sa petite touche sensitive pour lancer une backup et la croix lumineuse.

Bon point pour ce disque, on peut booter un mac dessus, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les disques externes. J'ai réussi a relancer un macbook avec un clone du système d'un imac


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> SVM Mac, Univers Mac, Golden, À vos Mac... faut que je les range, mais il ne doit pas en manquer beaucoup...
> J'en ai déjà pas mal rangé.


C'est toi qui a scanné tout ça ?


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mars 2020)

J'ai pas tout scanner, seulement quelques uns... c'était surtout l'occasion d'en faire la liste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2020)

[quote = le site de gpbonneau]
*A vos Mac*

Magazine dédié au Macintosh, 188 numéros, de juin 1999 à novembre 2017.
J'en ai plein ;-)[/quote]

Si tu veux compléter ta collection, j'ai les 55 ou 60 premiers numéros (du 1 au 5x de mémoire) dans la boite de mon iMac G4 !


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mars 2020)

Pour le lien vers A vos Mac, c'est PJG qui me l'a fourni merci à lui.
Je ne les ai pas encore tous triés mais il ne doit pas m'en manquer beaucoup... j'ai un peu de temps en ce moment ;-) mais comme il fait beau, j'en profite pour agrandir le potager  je ferais un peu de tri ensuite.


----------



## NewtonMessagePad (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Belle trouvaille ! J'ai trois exemplaires du même boîtier de Starck, mais dans la version plus répandue avec un disque dur (SCSCI, 25 Mo) dedans. Mais je n'avais jamais vu la version avec le lecteur optique. C'est moins épuré, mais plus rare certainement.
À quel prix songes-tu ?


----------



## cassien (30 Mars 2020)

NewtonMessagePad a dit:


> À quel prix songes-tu ?



Aucune idée ... c'est bien pour ça que je suis ici.

Si c'est pour que ça parte au tarif du presse papier comme dit plus haut, j'aime autant le conserver.

Combien tu en proposerais ?


----------



## NewtonMessagePad (30 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Aucune idée ... c'est bien pour ça que je suis ici.
> 
> Si c'est pour que ça parte au tarif du presse papier comme dit plus haut, j'aime autant le conserver.
> 
> Combien tu en proposerais ?


J'ai acheté les disques durs Starck avec le même boîtier (enfin, presque, il n'y a pas les trous en façade, le boîtier en est donc même plus joli) pour 50€/pièce.
Donc 75€ me semble raisonnable, puisque celui-ci est à la fois plus rare et moins joli. Oui, paradoxal…


----------



## cassien (30 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ta proposition.

Si je me décide à le mettre en vente je te tiendrais au courant, mais je te cache pas que j'y suis pas mal attaché


----------



## NewtonMessagePad (31 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition.
> 
> Si je me décide à le mettre en vente je te tiendrais au courant, mais je te cache pas que j'y suis pas mal attaché



Honnêtement, ce sont de beaux objets, et particuliers. Donc je comprends tout à fait que tu ne veuilles pas le brader. Même tel quel, c'est beau.


----------



## cassien (31 Mars 2020)

NewtonMessagePad a dit:


> Même tel quel, c'est beau.



Oui c'est un très bel objet, et sans préjuger de sa valeur, il me vient de mon père donc c'est aussi un peu sentimental


----------



## NewtonMessagePad (31 Mars 2020)

cassien a dit:


> Oui c'est un très bel objet, et sans préjuger de sa valeur, il me vient de mon père donc c'est aussi un peu sentimental


Ça qui se comprend aussi !
Sinon, il est possible d'utiliser le boîtier pour un autre usage. J'ai fait installer un DAC et un ampli de casque dans l'un de mes boîtiers. De cette manière, il a retrouvé une utilité et il est sur mon bureau comme objet à la fois utile et beau. Il y a de la place à l'intérieur, et avec l'alu massif, la dissipation thermique est top. En plus, « l'œil » en façade fonctionne, avec un LED indiquant la mise en marche.
Bien sûr, ça ferait hurler un puriste, mais ça peut donner une nouvelle vie à l'objet. Ou toute autre utilisation, naturellement.


----------

